# Coconut Oil



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 14, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you are using coconut oil on your hair currently. I am looking into using it on my hair, but I am not exactly sure how I should go about using it to moisturize my hair. I tend to have to wash my hair pretty frequently because my scalp gets oily, but I would assume that I can just use it on the rest of my hair and not directly on my scalp and it still do good for my hair.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 14, 2007)

YES !! that's exactly what i do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have combo hair and have to wash it everyday. i use coconut oil every 2/3 days. i put a bit of coconut oil in one hand, spread it on the other hand until i have an equal amount of oil on each hand. then i apply it only on the ends with my head bent. i re apply some oil if needed and do a braid (usually i apply the oil before going to bed so it's "abosrbed" during the night). it smells so good on your hair ^^


----------



## niksaki (Apr 14, 2007)

oh YUM! i love anything coconut am going to try this.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 15, 2007)

My boyfriend currently uses it in his hair because i introduced him to it. His hair is so soft, i get really jealous of it sometimes. It is really good for your hair and skin.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 15, 2007)

So you apply it to wet or dry hair? Then do you just shampoo your hair the next morning after you applied it the night before? Or will it even need to be washed again?


----------



## KrazyPhish (Apr 15, 2007)

For deep treatments I apply as much as possible to hair from my ears down, concentrating on the ends. I do this before I go to bed at night, then I conditioner it out the next morning -usually conditioner only gets it all out for me, but it depends on your hair. I wash with shampoo if I've applied to my scalp for a scalp treatment.

I also use it like a smoothing serum, I rub enough coconut oil on my hand to make thin shiney film all over my palms, then I smooth my hands over my hair, concentrating on the ends.

My ends were soooooo dry before I used coconut oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2007)

dry hair, and i wash the morning after. i don't use a conditioner, i feel like it's not needed. you can apply the oil on wet hair, but be careful because too much will make your hair look greasy, and i personally hate this.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 15, 2007)

I am going to buy some coconut oil=)


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 15, 2007)

I saw on The View that this is really popular in India. I really want to try it.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 15, 2007)

Hmm, interesting info here, im gonna buy myself some then..


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2007)

you should, it smells so good. and you can also use it on your body, and it's a carrier oil so it's perfect for EO blends.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 15, 2007)

do you wash it in the morning?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 15, 2007)

My boyfriend applies it to his hair when its wet. Then allows it to air dry. adds mass volume too.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2007)

yup.


----------



## kiwimoncur (Apr 15, 2007)

where do you buy coconut oil?


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 16, 2007)

I am ready to use this and get my hair in better condition!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmm I think I need some of this. Especially if it can make my hair less dry.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 16, 2007)

i do and i totally love it. it makes my hair feel really soft. i use it before i shampoo.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2007)

i thought i answered to that question before. anyway, you can check in health food stores or online shops selling EO (that's how i got mine).


----------



## Ga_CUTIE0214 (Apr 16, 2007)

Newbie here, lol. Anyway, I love coconut oil as well. I use it as a hot oil treatment. I wet my hair, warm the oil up(I put a mug of water in the microwave, then sit the bottle in it)saturate my hair with coconut oil, put a plastic cap on my head, and let it sit for about an hour. Then I rinse it out, and shampoo.


----------



## beautynista (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I gotta try this!


----------



## Becka (Apr 21, 2007)

I have definitely gotta get me some !!


----------



## russianred (Apr 22, 2007)

i use this, my mum forced me to! it's a great conditioner, especially for my over processed hair!! in all honesty if you can't get it just use almond or even olive if you can stand the smell! almond is good as it doesn't have a strong smell. Oil is a really good condtioner!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 22, 2007)

I cant find any real coconut oil. All i find is liquid vaseline with some coconut oil in it. Is this what you guys are using? Also i went to wholefoods and they had coconut oil but it was in a jar and it looked weird.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 22, 2007)

It comes in a jar in solid form. It melts in your hands on contact.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 23, 2007)

thank you! So ill buy the one in wholefoods.


----------



## rushma (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi

I grew up in India. Every Saturday we would have the coconut oil night.

I still put cocounut oil in my hair. The way it is done in India is......you warm the oil so that it is melted. Wait for a few minutes for it to be cool enough to handle. Dip your fingertips in it, and massage it in to your scalp and then the rest of the hair. Put an old pillow cover or towel on your pillow and sleep with it. If you want the next morning wrap your head in warm towel for a few minutes before shampooing.

Then shampoo twice to ensure all the oil is out. And I don't use conditioner the time I do this.

Your hair will be so soft and shiny!!!

You can find coconut oil in Indian grocery stores and ofcourse stores like Whole Foods.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks rushma!


----------



## zgreatscot (Apr 24, 2007)

Can I just say that you can do this with any kind of oil.

I use olive oil because it's readily available and you don't have to warm it up as you do with coconut oil (which is solid).

Coconut oil will smell nicer than olive oil but if you add a few drops of perfume or essential oils to olive oil, it'll smell just as nice.

The result is pretty much the same irregardless of which oil you use.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont like olive oil.


----------



## rushma (Apr 24, 2007)

I had switched to olive oil for a couple of months for the ease of it, during winter, but I felt it was not the same. Coconut oil is just so much better, in my opinion, and I am back to it.


----------



## polaroidscene (Apr 24, 2007)

I bought mine at walgreens in the same aisle as hair dyes,mens hair care, and then ethnic hair care its called softee coconut oil and its a dollar...very cheap and it smells very good. They also have carrot and organic mayo creams :smile:


----------



## katrosier (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Aude ,

Where exactly did you get it? can you link me to the site or tell me the name of the shop if its a branch? Do you think I can get it in african shops too?


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 24, 2007)

yes, it is great.


----------



## katrosier (Apr 24, 2007)

When I was back home I used Vatika coconut oil , or another brand ( can't remeber name) with the bright blue bottle ..any Indians out there help me? It smells good and I find it more moisturizing than olive oil. I think its better because it washes out easier so you dont end up stripping your hair of moisture by over shampooing, which is what I have to do in order to get all the olive oil out.

What I do is coat dry hair with oil . Wrap hair in cling wrap and blast with heat with hair dryer to help it penetrate into the shaft. I either wash it an hour or so later or sleep in it depending how much time I've got.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2007)

sure, it's www.aroma-zone.com (i think they ship internationally, but on the english version only the EO are listed :kopfkratz: )

i compared the stores i found (online or not) quantities, quality, and prices, and they're the best. the shipping costs are free if you order for more than 30â‚¬ and they do ship quickly, i had my coconut oil and tea tree oil in less than one week (and i ordered a friday night).

it's worth checking in african shops, but i don't know if they sell coconut oil. why not?

oh, and i don't know if it's the same everywhere, but the auchan near my home sells some shea butter, and there's one mixed with some coconut oil. i haven't tried those products though.

like some oils, the coconut oil tends to become solid under temperatures of 20Â°C. you just have to warm it in your hands or under hot water (i got mine in a bottle).

i like olive oil when it comes to cook smthg, but on the hair, it's just not the same, IMO. and the smell of coconut oil mmmm ! i'm addicted :moa:


----------



## zgreatscot (Apr 25, 2007)

I suggested olive oil because it's easy to find in stores.

But alternative oils are jojoba, almond, camelia, shea (but you have to melt this first). Or you can blend them. The options for oil hair treatment are limitless.


----------



## mya_wannabe (Apr 25, 2007)

coconut oil is also good for growth!


----------



## katrosier (Apr 25, 2007)

15 â‚¬ pour 250ml? C'est cher! Ã§a fait une seule utilisation pour moi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Auchan next to my house sucks! They have 6 long shelves for cheese but only 3 for hair products ( that includes hair dye!) I guess I'll try exotic food stores ..their prices are usually more reasonable , especially ( unfortunatly) if you aren't white.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 25, 2007)

aie ! moi je ne l'utilise que sur mes pointes, et j'ai pris le petit flacon Ã  8â‚¬(almost finished  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

i know sometimes they suck, i used to hate auchan, mine is pretty good, they have a good range of hair products. maybe try carrefour?

home institut makes also a mask with shea butter, and it's quite good. it costs around 9â‚¬ for 500 ml.


----------



## Lia (Apr 26, 2007)

You could check on Asian stores, if there's one nearby


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 26, 2007)

For all you girls that already use coconut oil to moisturize your hair, how often do you use the coconut oil and how often do you use your regular conditioner. I have heard some girls say they have over conditioned their hair before and I don't want that to happen to mine. I don't exactly know where that line is between adaquate conditioning and over conditioning.


----------



## alexxa (Apr 26, 2007)

i'll definitely try this mask too..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tried once a mask with olive oil and my hair felt a little greasy and dull. But I might have used too much olive oil..

I'll tell u the outcome..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Apr 27, 2007)

good point.

:kopfkratz: i'd say every 2/3 days, and i don't use conditioner (fine hair).


----------

